# Accidentally gave hamster rabbit treats :(



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I bought some small animal treats a week ago and without thinking to check gave them to my hamster, I’ve gone back to the store to buy more as my hamster loved them, and realised they’re rabbit treats! They’re just carrot based treats, will he be ok?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Can you show us / tell us the ingrediants?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

Yes I managed to find the treat on amazon, I bought this same brand before as I was told Russell rabbit treats were ok for hamsters but I’ve just been told the opposite and I’m really hoping he will be ok, I haven’t had a pet hamster for quite a few years so all this is new again.


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

I’ve realised only certain ones are ok for hamsters


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Owner of tubby said:


> Yes I managed to find the treat on amazon, I bought this same brand before as I was told Russell rabbit treats were ok for hamsters but I've just been told the opposite and I'm really hoping he will be ok, I haven't had a pet hamster for quite a few years so all this is new again.


So which ones did you give? That first one mentions "pets" and does not specify which small pets can eat them. It does not say rabbits only or do not feed to hamsters. How is your hamster doing?


----------



## Owner of tubby (Feb 8, 2020)

lorilu said:


> So which ones did you give? That first one mentions "pets" and does not specify which small pets can eat them. It does not say rabbits only or do not feed to hamsters. How is your hamster doing?


I fed him the mega crunchers, the first one he seems to be fine his poop has been ok my friend told me about the brand and that she uses those treats, but she didn't say not all the treats were safe so I just assumed. Are any of those ingredients listed dangerous for a hamster?


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Owner of tubby said:


> I fed him the mega crunchers, the first one he seems to be fine his poop has been ok my friend told me about the brand and that she uses those treats, but she didn't say not all the treats were safe so I just assumed. Are any of those ingredients listed dangerous for a hamster?


I don't know. You'll have to do some research on it I guess.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Owner of tubby said:


> Yes I managed to find the treat on amazon, I bought this same brand before as I was told Russell rabbit treats were ok for hamsters but I've just been told the opposite and I'm really hoping he will be ok, I haven't had a pet hamster for quite a few years so all this is new again.





Owner of tubby said:


> I've realised only certain ones are ok for hamsters


I've just had a look at the treats and I can't see anything that concerns me.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Rabbits are generally more sensitive than hamsters so they should be fine. Only thing I would watch is if your hamster is a dwarf hamster, they can be prone to diabetes and carrots are a bit sugary


----------

